# What are Pax saying?



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

http://viewfromthewing.boardingarea.com/2016/03/20/find-uber-drivers-rating-time-take-trip/

How many times can you count "I never tip."

This one bugs me the most:







Randal L. Schwartz says:
March 21, 2016 at 9:43 am

4.85, never tip, but I always tell the driver I rate them 5.0 because I know how important it is to them. Many of the drivers then immediately reply with "and 5 for you as well". Little psych trick.

And this one...
"Tony says:
August 12, 2016 at 7:46 am

I'm now getting a little spiteful on this&#8230; after I was rated down by a driver, I was furious&#8230;. I say hello, I'm polite, ask how they are, say goodbye&#8230; but it was a short trip, so perhaps they didn't like that - or the lack of tip.

So now I wait to see my score, and then score them accordingly. If it goes down - so does their score.

It's pure spite I admit - but the world has gone made if i'm being penalised for being a friendly, considerate passenger who - god forbid - uses their service!"

and this one...
"J.C. says:
April 10, 2017 at 11:05 am

@ John123, and I do the same. I check my rating the day after. If it dropped, I go and change yours to 1 star."

and we all thought LilCindy was just a fabrication... or the only one like that. Man!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Most of the flyer sites are talking about how to get the best service for the lowest price. I read them often, they give good ideas sometimes on ways to cut costs and still get great service.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I bet that chump has a very low rating. 
That bugs the heck out of me too. 
Not that they don't tip. That doesn't bug me. But when they think we're idiots and telling us their giving us 5 stars is making our day. 
I have found that over 50% of pax that tell me I'm getting 5 stars don't bother to rate at all. Which means they're not only cheap, but full of shit also.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

in my experience here in the I.E., tips are very rare, and pax don't know (or care) about how anything less than 5 stars is considered a failure...


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

why do pax get to see their rating!!!!! its creates a climate of fear and retribution


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I bet that chump has a very low rating.
> That bugs the heck out of me too.
> Not that they don't tip. That doesn't bug me. But when they think we're idiots and telling us their giving us 5 stars is making our day.
> I have found that over 50% of pax that tell me I'm getting 5 stars don't bother to rate at all. Which means they're not only cheap, but full of shit also.


This is the same thing as when PAX say I'll leave you a nice tip they end up not doing anything


----------



## Butter (Jun 26, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> This is the same thing as when PAX say I'll leave you a nice tip they end up not doing anything


I had a pax (without prompting) mention tipping in the app and how he had no cash (even showed me the inside of his wallet, like wtf) and that he was going to rate and tip as soon as he got inside. I waited until noon today to put him in for a rating change to give him some time to follow through. I don't care if people don't tip but I'll remember when someone lies straight to my face.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Butter said:


> I had a pax (without prompting) mention tipping in the app and how he had no cash (even showed me the inside of his wallet, like wtf) and that he was going to rate and tip as soon as he got inside. I waited until noon today to put him in for a rating change to give him some time to follow through. I don't care if people don't tip but I'll remember when someone lies straight to my face.


Yep if you lie to me I'll downgrade you to 1 star. Not that it matters but it makes me feel a little better


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> http://viewfromthewing.boardingarea.com/2016/03/20/find-uber-drivers-rating-time-take-trip/
> 
> How many times can you count "I never tip."
> 
> ...


The name "Schwartz" says it all......I've been giving pax who says they will give me all 5's a low rating. I'm doing the reverse psych.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> This is the same thing as when PAX say I'll leave you a nice tip they end up not doing anything


If it makes you feel any better people have been doing that to taxi drivers since the begining of time,

sure .40 tip on a $29.60 fare

Great tip...

"Don't worry I'll take care of you"

Save your breath i don't believe you...


----------

